# نقاش : ما الفرق بين الميكاترونكس و الاتوترونكس ؟؟؟؟



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (1 أبريل 2008)

بســــم اللـــه الرحمـــــن الرحيـــــــم​الاخوة و الاخوات الاعضاء...

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

أود طرح مسألة الفرق يبن هندسة الميكاترونكس و الاتوترونكس للنقاش ثم ما هو مجال عمل مهندس الاوتوترونكس؟؟؟

الرجاء الافادة...​
:81::81::81:​


----------



## MUSLIM125 (3 أبريل 2008)

Autotronics is the car electronics so it may be a seperal branch in some university and may be not, but as i said before it deals with the car electronics< so it may be a mechatronics eng who sutdied a courses of the automotive electronics

sorry for writing in english,my windows dosen't support arabic for this while


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (3 أبريل 2008)

أخي Muslim125 جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام.

​


----------

